
Darwinism at Your Doorstep: Why You Only Care About Amazon Now - brandonlipman
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/19/darwinism-at-your-doorstep-why-you-only-care-about-amazon-now/
======
ArekDymalski
There are several good points in this article and while it's a bit longer than
usual blog post it's worth reading.

However my grim prediction is that ultimately not many people will vote with
their wallets for a change in Amazon's culture, especially in case of
warehouses staff.

It's one thing to show some outrage in social media when you learn that white-
collar workers ( you can easily relate to) are working in toxic culture. It's
completely different thing to abandon low prices and convenience, because some
people you never see or meet are working in horrible conditions.

